# engine swap



## gregg29 (Aug 13, 2021)

I have a 2012 cruze with the 1.4 turbo engine that is bad. I also have a 2013 cruze that has the 1.4 but is non turbo. What issues will i have if any with the swap?


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

ummm you sure its a 1.4 in the 2nd car ? i thought only the 1.8 came without turbo


----------



## gregg29 (Aug 13, 2021)

My bad it is the 1.8l.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

gregg29 said:


> I have a 2012 cruze with the 1.4 turbo engine that is bad. I also have a 2013 cruze that has the 1.4 but is non turbo. What issues will i have if any with the swap?


Welcome Aboard!

This might help:
Engine/transmission swap

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

